# Cheddar and Red Leicester on the WSM



## macsbbq (Nov 17, 2009)

Decided to use my WSM on this one, as I haven't used it for ages and the main reason being that it was the only clean smoker around.

Bought 2 types of Cheddar and some Red Leicester Cheese.


Put it all on the top cooking grate, no waterpan in and I'll use the bottom grate to rest the Cold Smoke Generator on.


All loaded and lid on, just have to pop the CSG through the door... 


luckily the WSM's door is just the right size.


3 hours later, cheese is ready to come off.


Will wrap it in cling film now and leave it to rest in the fridge for at least 24 hours.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheese Looks Great...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good.

Where did you get that little cold smoke generator maze gizmo? I have not seen something like that.

Edit:  Nevermind.  I clicked on your link.......love that thing, great idea.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw that contraption before here. I would also like a link to where you get one of those for cheeses and other stuff.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 17, 2009)

Click on the link in his auto sig at the bottom of the post.


----------

